# quien suscribe



## lolinha

Oi gente!
Estou traduzindo uma carta do espanol ao portugues e começa assim: "quien suscribe (nome da pessoa) desea comunicarles..."
¿Como traduço "suscribe"? "assina" esta bem? "subscrever" talvez?

brigada pela ajuda!
Beijos

Hola, estoy traduciendo una carta del español al portugues que comienza "quien suscribe (nombre de la persona) desea comunicarles..." ¿Como puedo traducir "suscribe"? 
Gracias,
Lolinha


----------



## Carolao

Se eu tivese que dir isso, seria Eu mesmo, nome,.....

Si yo tuviera que decirlolo escribiría así. Aunque desconozco el formalismo en portugués.


----------



## markborges

lolinha said:


> Oi gente!
> Estou traduzindo uma carta do espanol ao portugues e começa assim: "quien suscribe (nome da pessoa) desea comunicarles..."
> ¿Como traduço "suscribe"? "assina" esta bem? "subscrever" talvez?
> 
> brigada pela ajuda!
> Beijos
> 
> Hola, estoy traduciendo una carta del español al portugues que comienza "quien suscribe (nombre de la persona) desea comunicarles..." ¿Como puedo traducir "suscribe"?
> Gracias,
> Lolinha



Oi Lolinha.

Talvez no seu contexto seja legal usar: "Eu, (fulano), gostaria de lhes comunicar..."




			
				Carolao said:
			
		

> Se eu tivese que dir isso, seria Eu mesmo, nome,.....



Se eu tivesse que dizer isso, seria ....


----------



## Tomby

Acho que serviria também começar a carta dizendo: 
_Escreve-lhes (nome da pessoa) e gostava de comunicar que....(assunto)._
É uma sugestão. 
Espero ter ajudado. 
TT


----------



## markborges

Tombatossals said:


> Acho que serviria também começar a carta dizendo:
> _Escreve-lhes (nome da pessoa) e gostava de comunicar que....(assunto)._
> É uma sugestão.
> Espero ter ajudado.
> TT



Oi Tombatossals,

O único problema da frase que você sugeriu é que os tempos verbais não estão adequados.

Na frase original:



> "quien suscribe (nome da pessoa) desea comunicarles..."



Temos dois verbos no presente: *suscribe* e *desea*

Na sua sugestão:



> "_Escreve-lhes (nome da pessoa) e gostava de comunicar que_..."



Temos dois verbos, mas em tempos diferentes: *escreve-lhes *(no presente) e *gostava *(no pretérito imperfeito, ou "pasado habitual" no espanhol).

Em português, quando queremos pedir algo de forma cordial, utilizamos o verbo "querer" no Futuro do Pretérito. "Eu *gostaria* de tomar água. Eu *gostaria* de fazer um pronunciamento." Em espanhol vocês tem essa equivalência: "Yo *deseaba* un vaso de água. A mí me *gustaría* hacer una anunciación."

Portanto a melhor construção seria:



> "Escreve-lhes (nome da pessoa) e *gostaria* de comunicar que..."



Mas mesmo assim, no português do Brasil, essa frase não soaria bem.


----------



## elizabeth_b

A minha sugestão sería *"Quem assina a presente carta deseja informar ..."*

O verbo subscrever existe o português... Não dá para traducir como "quem subscreve a presente deseja informar..."  ????????????


----------



## markborges

elizabeth_b said:


> A minha sugestão sería *"Quem assina a presente carta deseja informar ..."*
> 
> O verbo subscrever existe o português... Não dá para traducir como "quem subscreve a presente deseja informar..."  ????????????



Oi elizabeth_b,

PT-Brasil:

O verbo existe sim e até é aceito nessa colocação de subscrever uma carta. Segundo o Houaiss:



> *1*    escrever por baixo; assinar(-se), firmar(-se), subscritar
> Ex.:  <s. uma carta>  <o leitor, que subscreve-se Fulano de Tal>



Porém o seu uso depende muito do contexto e da formalidade da carta. O termo subscrever, pra mim, soa extremamente formal e deveria ser utilizado somente em documentos jurídicos. 

Sua primeira sugestão é muito boa, apesar de propor uma narrativa em 3a. pessoa ("Quem assina a presente carta deseja informar ..."), mas fica totalmente de acordo com o que a lolinha solicitou.



PS.: tradu*z*ir e não tradu*c*ir


----------



## elizabeth_b

markborges said:


> Oi elizabeth_b,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.: tradu*z*ir e não tradu*c*ir


 

 Obrigada Markborges!!! Foi um lapsus mental espanholensis.


----------



## Tomby

*Markborges*: sinto discordar consigo. (Resposta # 5)
Veja um excerto do que diz a Unidade 19 da Gramática Activa (1) de Olga Mata e Isabel Coimbra. Editorial Lidel:

Imperfeito de Cortesia: 
Usa-se para fazer delicadamente uma afirmação: 
Ex.: _*Queria* uma bica e um bolo, se *faz* favor_. 
(dois verbos, _querer_ e _fazer_ com tempos verbais distintos).

Também se usa para fazer delicadamente um pedido: 
Ex.: _*Trazia*-me um copo de água, por favor?_ 
(não precisa de comentário nenhum).

Imperfeito com valor de condicional: 
Usamos o imperfeito (= condicional) para expressar um desejo: 
Ex.: _*Gostava* de fazer uma grande viagem_.

Também se usa para falar de acções poupo prováveis de acontecerem. 
Enfim, não prossigo, penso que chega com o exposto.

Quanto à seguinte frase, concordo consigo. 


markborges said:


> ...//...Em português, quando queremos pedir algo de forma cordial, utilizamos o verbo "querer" no Futuro do Pretérito. "Eu *gostaria* de tomar água. Eu *gostaria* de fazer um pronunciamento." Em espanhol vocês tem essa equivalência: "Yo *deseaba* un vaso de água. A mí me *gustaría* hacer una anunciación."...//...


Em espanhol também usamos o Condicional (equivalente ao Futuro do Pretérito português) e também o Pretérito Imperfecto (Pretérito Imperfeito português) acima indicado. 
A propósito, a tradução certa dos seus exemplos para espanhol são "_Yo desearía un vaso de agua_" [usando o condicional e sem acentuar a última palavra] e "_Me gustaría dar una información_" [Neste caso, "_A mi me_" é uma redundância e "_anunciación_" não se usa neste contexto]. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## Outsider

A fórmula mais habitual em Portugal é "*venho por este meio comunicar-lhes...*", ou "*(nome da pessoa) vem por este meio comunicar-lhes...*" Mas provavelmente há outras. 
Penso que também se pode dizer "*Eu, abaixo assinado (nome da pessoa), venho por este meio comunicar-lhes...*"

Abaixo-assinado na Wikipedia.


----------



## JT8D

Tombatossals said:


> Imperfeito com valor de condicional:
> Usamos o imperfeito (= condicional) para expressar um desejo:
> Ex.: _*Gostava* de fazer uma grande viagem_.


 
Estimado Tombatossals,

"Gostava" como condicional no es usado en Brasil, solamente em Portugal.  Si Lolinha esta a escribir una carta para Portugal el correcto es "gostava", pero si la carta es para Brasil se debe usar "gostaria".

P.S.: Perdoname por mi portunol


----------



## Tomby

Olá, JT8D! Bem-vindo ao Fórum! 
Não concordo consigo! Então, supondo que você é brasileiro, quando escreve uma carta para alguma pessoa portuguesa muda toda a ortografia brasileira? Os jornais e revistas brasileiros também? 
Sabe que existem escritores que proíbem que a suas obras sejam adaptadas ao português do Brasil e, vice-versa ao português de Portugal para manter a união de uma língua universal falada em cinco continentes, entre eles, José Saramago? 
Eu tenho os mesmos problemas [ou não] na leitura de José Saramago que com a leitura de uma obra de Jorge Amado, mas por favor não diga que um português deve mudar a sua ortografia para quando mandar uma missiva ao Brasil e um brasileiro ao invés. 
Só faltava que eu tivesse que aprender a conjugação e o sotaque argentino para me dirigir a um argentino o que um argentino tivesse que fazer idêntica coisa para se dirigir a um espanhol, mexicano, cubano, etc.
Repare com o que disse.
Bem-haja!
TT.


----------



## JT8D

Bom dia TT (permita-me chamá-lo assim? ),

Você tem razão, eu me expressei mal. Nenhuma das formas (gostava /gostaria) é incorreta. O que quiz dizer é que nesse contexto "gostava" soa melhor ao ouvidos de um português, enquanto que "gostaria" parece bem mais natural para um brasileiro.

Abraços,

JT


----------



## Tomby

Não, você não se expressou mal. Cá estamos para discutir sobre nossos idiomas e aprender todos com nossas opiniões. 
Foi um prazer trocar uma resposta com você. 
Feliz semana!
TT.


----------



## Denis555

Tombatossals said:


> Olá, JT8D! Bem-vindo ao Fórum!
> Não concordo consigo! Então, supondo que você é brasileiro, quando escreve uma carta para alguma pessoa portuguesa muda toda a ortografia brasileira? Os jornais e revistas brasileiros também?
> Sabe que existem escritores que proíbem que a suas obras sejam adaptadas ao português do Brasil e, vice-versa ao português de Portugal para manter a união de uma língua universal falada em cinco continentes, entre eles, José Saramago?
> Eu tenho os mesmos problemas [ou não] na leitura de José Saramago que com a leitura de uma obra de Jorge Amado, mas por favor não diga que um português deve mudar a sua ortografia para quando mandar uma missiva ao Brasil e um brasileiro ao invés.
> Só faltava que eu tivesse que aprender a conjugação e o sotaque argentino para me dirigir a um argentino o que um argentino tivesse que fazer idêntica coisa para se dirigir a um espanhol, mexicano, cubano, etc.
> Repare com o que disse.
> Bem-haja!
> TT.


 
Oi TT, 
Observe bem, o que importa é o público alvo. No Brasil, essa forma *nesse sentido* não é usada e não conhecemos em geral as formas que se usam em Portugal. Com a Internet talvez as coisas mudem, conheci esta forma há uns 3 anos vendo como escreviam os portugueses. Ou seja, passei toda a minha vida (mais de vinte anos) sem saber da existência dessa forma nesse sentido! O mesmo vale para "consigo" no sentido de "com você".

Um abraço


----------



## lolinha

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas enviadas! Agradeço de coraçao, beijos, Lolinha


----------



## Outsider

JT8D said:


> "Gostava" como condicional no es usado en Brasil, solamente em Portugal.


Sí que se usa.


----------



## Denis555

Outsider, não penses que a exceção é a regra.
Não se usa. 

Um abraço,


----------

